# salt fork?



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i was wondering what the water temp is and the clarity down there? and if anybody is doing any good at all on white bass and saugeye?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

When I was there this past Monday the water temp varied between 75* and 72*. Naturally, the cooler water was further up in the creeks.

Most of the water in the main lake and coves close to the dam were as clear as usual... could see a lure more than a foot down. I went to the northern parts of the lake (not the branch with the stone house, but the other one) and the water was much more stained. I would say that I could see my lures about 6" down.

I can't give you any info on White Bass or Saugeye, I almost always target Largemouth Bass.


----------



## BASSMAN11 (Sep 13, 2007)

How has the bass fishing been lately? Did the deeper grass beds come back? I haven't been to the lake since spring.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Cant help much with the bass fishing,dont do much of that there. Sorry!! Some of the grass bed have came back tho. As far as the Eyes and Whites go, When the water cools down to the low 60s they seem to turn on good. At that time of year I fish Vibes by vertical jigging them. The area around the cabins has always been good that time of year. When it cools down after the turn over, Find a creek ledge with a flat in about 22-24 fow and you should find both the Whites and Eyes.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah weve been fishing there the past 4 years with great success but i didnt wana wait for turn over lol the fishing has been tough up in NE ohio and i was wanting to get down there asap.weve done good on both whites n saugeyes before turn over tho,theyre just much more difficult to locate.the white bass numbers have went down hill in there the past two years and the saugeye fishing has gone way down hill.i think the fall they dropped the lake low it funneled the fish and there was a bit of over harvesting in there then.but anyways thanks for the info ill let you guys know how i do when i go down.oh btw where is the majority of the shad schools at or are they just dispersed thoughout the lake?


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

The temps Thur-Sun were between 72 and 78 degrees. We caught good numbers of crappie, white bass, gills and large mouth with a few cats. Our best luck was Sunday before the big wind came in and did not keep any fish until that day. We kept 42 crappie all over 9" and totaled more that 100 fish for four people. Never caught any bass bigger than 14" (except whites) and talked to several bass fishermen and they were having little to moderate luck. There was a tourney out of Morning Glory on Thur night, don't know how anyone did.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

mjgood said:


> The temps Thur-Sun were between 72 and 78 degrees. We caught good numbers of crappie, white bass, gills and large mouth with a few cats. Our best luck was Sunday before the big wind came in and did not keep any fish until that day. We kept 42 crappie all over 9" and totaled more that 100 fish for four people. Never caught any bass bigger than 14" (except whites) and talked to several bass fishermen and they were having little to moderate luck. There was a tourney out of Morning Glory on Thur night, don't know how anyone did.



How deep were the crappie? We are going down the weekend of 10/3


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i am going down there on 10/7 to try my luck i am after bass but i will take any kind of fish i love to catch them.


----------

